# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  ΚΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ

## gourounaki28

8 α η8ελα να μα8ω αν καποιος απο εδω σας εχει τυχει να σας πανουν κρησεις πανικου στα καλα κα8ουμενα και αν ναι πως αντριδρουσατε κ πως το ξεπερασατε?εχω μεγαλη αναγκη να μιλισω με καποιον π εχει περασει τα ιδια γιατι τον τελευτεο μηνα με εχουν πιασει 5 κρησεις πανικου ακομα και μεσα στον υπνο μου.ευχαρηστω εκ των πρωτερων

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

gourounaki28 παλι εχασες το νικ σου παιδι μου?:)
αυτο που ρωτας δεν μου εχει συμβει,αλλα απ οτι ξερω ειναι κατι αρκετα συχνο και γενικα, ο τροπος να το αντιμετωπισεις ειναι να ξερεις τι ακριβως θ σου συμβει, να μην το φοβασαι και να περιμενεις υπομονετικα να περασει....
δεν θα ηταν ασχημη ιδεα να δεις καποιον ειδικο για να βοηθηθεις.
σου γραφω εδω ενα αλλο φορουμ οπου συζητουνται πολλα τετοια θεματα σαν αυτο που σε απασχολει και θα βρεις ατομα που εχουν αναλογες εμπειριες..

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/index.php

----------


## gourounaki28

seuxaristo poli glikia m .piga se psixologo proth fora sthn zoh m alla den skopeuo na ksanapao den 8elo na paro hremistika!mme tipota!!:)

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

τα ηρεμιστικα δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικα...εγω ελεγα να πας για να μιλας...για να καταλαβεις γιατι σου συμβαινει αυτο τωρα και να το πολεμησεις..
ποσο καιρο εχεις να παρεις χαπι αδυνατισματος?

----------


## alex1970

προσπαθησε να ξεχασεις αυτο που περασες γιατι οσο το θυμασαι μπορει να το ξανα προκαλεσεις .χρειαζεσαι ομως τη βοηθεια ειδικου και φαρμακευτικη αγωγη . κανα αχνολιτικουλι ,ενα ταξιδακι προς ζωνιανα ισως χι χι

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Οι κρίσεις πανικού θέλουν ψυχιατρική αντιμετώπιση και πολλές φορές φαρμακευτική υποστήριξη αντικαταθλιπτικού τύπου,βλέπε:Zoloft.Ειδικός δεν είμαι για να κρίνω ή ν' αξιολογήσω την κρισιμότητα μιας τέτοιας κατάστασης και αν υπάρχει διαβάθμιση σε αυτή,αλλά νομίζω ότι το καλύτερο θα ήταν να δεις γιατρό.Μόνη δεν ξέρω πως μπορείς να το αντιμετωπίσεις...

----------


## gourounaki28

exo adimetopisei tosa monh m paidia edo 8a koloso?apla dino panellinhies sta 28 m na bgalo to palio lukeio k malon giauto anxo8ika eixan proigi8ei kai enas odiniros gia mena xorismos.arrwstene to paidi m otan htan moro k etrexa monh m gia ola htan k ta parapano kila mou eixa k mia psiloerotikh apogoiteush alla auto den me pirakse toso.anarotieme mipos fteei to oti kano poli spania sex pia lete na pezei simasia?den exo dia8esh k den exo oreksh gia erotes pia alla dedn nomizo na pezei simasia.
plisiazh k h ora ths metakomishs mou me ton mikro m se diko mas spiti k oxi me tous goneis mou ola ayta ta sizhthsa me ton psixologo p efimereue sto nosokomeio k katanow oti apo ekei einai.pada katalabeno too m sinbenei apla fobame poli mhn trela8o.kina arxiso na farmaka 8a eimai trelh

----------


## NADINE_ed

Δεν είναι λίγα αυτά που πρόσφατα πέρασες!(θυμάμαι και την περιπέτεια της μητέρας σου)
Πόσο να αντέξει ο δόλιος εαυτός σου χωρίς κάπου να ξεσπάσει!
Πολλές οι αλλαγές,οι απογοητεύσεις,οι ευθύνες,οι στόχοι,ο αγώνας,το άγχος...
Δεν πιστεύω ότι οσοι βοηθιούνται φαρμακευτικά(έστω για λίγο)είναι τρελοί...
Τουλάχιστον κάνε κάποιες συνεδρίες με ψυχολόγο,χωρίς να παίρνεις κάτι...
Παλεύεις μόνη σου και τα καταφέρνεις καιρό τώρα,αλλά δεν είσαι παντοδύναμη!
Δεν είναι ακυρωτικό να πάρεις βοήθεια! ʼνθρωπος είσαι και μάλιστα πολύ κουρασμένος!
Μην κλείνεις τ'αφτιά στις ειδοποιήσεις του οργανισμού σου! ʼκου τον και βοήθησε τον!

----------


## gourounaki28

oi psixologoi gia autes tis sinedries 8eloun pola leuta kai go eimai k anergh p[rospa8ontas na bgalw ena likeio.kai akoma an piaso douleia 8a exo na ta dino gia na megalosei to paidi oxi gia trelogiatrous,

----------


## gourounaki28

oi psixologoi gia autes tis sinedries 8eloun pola leuta kai go eimai k anergh p[rospa8ontas na bgalw ena likeio.kai akoma an piaso douleia 8a exo na ta dino gia na megalosei to paidi oxi gia trelogiatrous,

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Eντάξει,έτσι όπως το αντιμετωπίζεις το θέμα μάλλον δε νιώθεις έτοιμη να βοηθηθείς.


Καλή δύναμη σε ό,τι και αν κάνεις.

----------


## gourounaki28

seuxaristo kapies ores sixna dld nio8o perierga kai poli dysaresta,ego eimoun poli esiodokso k xamogelasto atomo me 8eish k dynamh tii diaolo epa8a ?lete na m ta prokalesan ola auta ta reductil?ta ekopsa edo kai 3 bdomades k den exo skopo na ksanaparo.

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Όλοι κάπου,κάπως κάποτε υπήρξαμε κάτι άλλο πριν γίνουμε...αυτό που είμαστε τώρα!Το θέμα είναι να συμβιβαστούμε με την αλλαγή και τη νέα κατάσταση.Να την αναγνωρίσουμε,να την αξιολογήσουμε,να πράξουμε.Και όοοοολα αυτά δεν ξέρω αν δύναται να γίνουν αποκλειστικά χωρίς τη βοήθεια ειδικού.


Γι' αρχή πάλεψε το,μη σε καταβάλλει.Οι καλύτερες μάχες είναι προσωπικές και με τον εαυτό σου.

Καλή δύναμη!

Φιλικά.

----------


## hopa

Γουρουνακι εδω ...εγω ειμαι ο ανθρωπος σου!
ειχα κρισεις πανικου.Τα συμπτωματα 
ειναι διαφιρετικα στον καθενα,εγω ειχα ανεξηγητο και ξαφνικο φοβο αυπνιες,αγχος, μου κοβονταν η αναπνοη αλλα το κυριοτερο ηταν οφοβος,και νομιζω οτι αυτος προκαλουσε ολα τα υπολοιπα.Ειχα φαει ενα κολλημα με τις εκρηξεις τοτε,πηγαινα να βαλω βενζινη και ενιωθα οτι θα γινει εκρηξη,κοβονταν τα γονατα μου αισθανομουν να λιποθμω,πηγαινα μπροστα στον φουρνο μικροκυμματων και νομιζα οτι θα σκασει και εβγαινα απ'το σπιτι τετοια χαζα και πολλα αλλα.Αυτο που λες για τα ρεντακτιλ ισως να ειναι πιθανο γιατι και γω νομιζω οτι μου βγηκε μετα απο καποια χαπια που επαιρνα,δες στις παρενεργειες αν αναφερει κατι σχετικο.Πηγα σε νευρολογο και μου δωσε ηρεμηστικα και αντικαταθλιπτικα αλλα δεν τα πηρα ποτε.Το αντιμετωπισα με ομοιοπαθητικη και πηγα πολυ καλα.Εχει 2 χρονια να μου εμφανιστει,φυσικα μου εχουν μεινει καποιες φοβιες αλλα οχι εκεινο το συναισθημα ακι ο παραλογισμος.Σαν συμβουλη θα σου ελεγα την ωρα που σε πιανει να προσπαθεις να καθησυχασεις μ'οποιον τροπο μπορεις τον εαυτο σου πχ προσευχη(αν πιστευεις) κουβεντα,νατηλ σε καποιον να μιλησεις η οτι αλλο πιστευεις οτι σε ηρεμει.Παντως ο νευρολογος μου ειχε πει οτι τις περισσοτερες φορες ειναι απο αγχος ή απο κατι που μας τρομαξε και πηρε τεραστια εκταση μεσα μας,και επειδη τις περισσοτερες φιρες δεν καταλαβαινουμε ποσο βαθεια καταγραφονται καποια βιωματα( η εστω και το απλο αγχος) ο οργανισμος ξεσπαει κατα αυτον τον τροπο.Αυτα ηξερα αυτα σου ειπα καλο μου,ευχομαι περαστικα.Α...και οχι αλκοολ μπορει να προκαλεσει επεισοδιο.φιλακια.

----------


## eatdis-admin

gourounaki28,
καταρχάς να ζητήσω (από σένα και από όλους) να μην χρησιμοποιείτε greeklish σε αυτό το φόρουμ. 
Είναι σχεδόν ο μοναδικός κανόνας που έχουμε εδώ.

Οσο αφορά τις κρίσεις πανικού, έχε υπ όψιν ότι ως κρίση πανικού εννοούμε μια.... υπερδοσολογία άγχους σε μια δεδομένη στιγμή.
Με άλλα λόγια, μιλούμε για δυσανάλογα μεγάλο άγχος συγκριτικά με την υπάρχουσα "απειλή".

Σκέψου οτι εισαι στο δάσος και βλέπεις μπροστά σου μια αρκούδα όρθια, έτοιμη να σου επιτεθεί. 
Εκείνη τη στιγμή, ενεργοποιείται ακούσια το αυτονομο νευρικό σύστημα και ξεκινά μια σειρά από οργανικές διαδικασίες.
Ακριβώς οι ίδιοι μηχανισμοί ενεργοποιούνται σε μια κρίση πανικού, με μόνη διαφορά ότι στην κρίση πανικού... δεν υπάρχει καμία αρκούδα.Υπάρχουν μόνο σκέψεις που κάνουν την πραγματικότητα να μοιάζει με αρκούδα.

Η ψυχοθεραπεία είναι η ενδεδειγμένη θεραπεία επιλογής στις κρίσεις πανικού. Τα αγχολυτικά, κάποιες φορές βοηθούν στη θεραπεία, συνήθως όμως δεν είναι απαραίτητα. Ο "ασθενής" ανάμεσα στη φαρμακοθεραπεία και την ψυχοθεραπεία, καλείται να επιλέξει τη θεραπεία που αισθάνεται ότι του ταιριάζει καλύτερα κι αυτό όταν δεν υπάρχουν περαιτέρω διαγνώσεις, πέραν της διαταραχής πανικού. Εάν υπάρχουν, εκεί λίγο μπλέκουν τα πράγματα.

Εχε τέλος υπ όψιν ότι προφανώς δεν απευθύνθηκες σε ψυχολόγο αλλά σε ψυχίατρο και το λέω αυτό ορμώμενος απ το γεγονός ότι σου πρότεινε φαρμακοθεραπεία. Οι ψυχολόγοι δεν έχουν τη δυνατότητα συνταγογράφησης. Στον αντίποδα, οι ψυχίατροι, σπανίως έχουν ψυχοθεραπευτική εκπαίδευση.

Καλή δύναμη στην προσπάθεια σου.

----------


## change_ed

Ισως αν δοκιμάσεις λίγο EFT (Emotional Freedom Technique) μέχρι να λιγοστέψουν τα θέματα που σε απασχολούν και να τα διαχειριστείς καλύτερα; (χτυπας ελαφρα με τα δαχτυλα σου συγκεκριμενα σημεια στο προσωπο και σωμα-κανα τριλεπτο υποθεση)

http://www.mercola.com/forms/eftcourse.htm
http://www.emofree.com/newcomer.htm

στα ελληνικα εχει dvd που δειχνει πως την εφαρμοζεις
στην "αρμονική ζωή" http://www.holisticharmony.com/greek/index.asp
http://www.therapeia.gr/armonia/

μπορεις να το παρεις με 10 ευρω στην Αρμονική Ζωή, Χαλάνδρι, Γρίβα 23

εννοείτε πως εγω την τεχνικη αυτη την ασκω καθημερινα σχεδον για ολα και εχει παντα αποτελεσμα...
αρκει να το κανεις....

πολυ καλα εκανες που δεν παιρνεις χαπια, τουλαχιστον προσωπικα ειμαι τελειως αντιθετη απο ολα αυτα, μετα απο χρονια ακολουθω ολιστικη ιατρικη σε ολα και ειμαι υγιεστατη...

καλα κανεις και το ψαχνεις, καλη συνεχεια

----------


## alalumaki

gourounitsa ψάξε να βρεις τις αιτίες που το παθαίνεις αυτό, άλλαξε κάτι στη ζωή σου ξαφνικά, έμαθες κάτι ?
Για τα χάπια ξέρω ότι σε μακροχρόνια χρήση δημιουργούν κατάθλιψη ή ακόμα και τάσεις αυτοκτονίας. Αλλά εσύ δεν τα πήρες ούτε 6 μήνες και αυτό με διαλείμματα. Ο γιατρός τι σου είπε, μπορεί να ευθύνονται τα χάπια? Οπως και να έχει αν δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι στο περιβάλλον σου, μπορεί τελικά να φταίνε και αυτά, εκτός και αν σε έχει πιάσει πανικός με τα κιλά να τα χάσεις ή να τα διατηρήσεις? Εσύ μου φαινόσουν πολύ αισιόδοξο άτομο, τι έγινε τώρα, ψάξτο λίγο κοριτσάκι μου μην παραδίνεσαι έτσι.... Ξέρω ότι θα τα καταφέρεις.... Εχεις ένα γιο που λατρεύεις και έχεις ήδη αδυνατίσει, τα υπόλοιπα προβλήματα που πιθανών να έχεις και δεν είσαι η μόνη θα τα λύσεις σιγά σιγά. Χαλάρωσε.....και όλα θα πάνε καλά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gourounaki28

σας ευχαρηστω πολυ ολους παιδια.νικο σε ψυχιατρο απευ8ιν8ικα απο μονη μ οταν πηγα στα επειγοντα κ με εξετασεις με βρικαν μια χαρα.δεν μ προτεινε ν παρω φαρμακα απλα μ εδωσε ενα για ωρα αναγης το οπιο μ προτεινε να μην παρω κ να παλεψω μονη μ και αυτο εκανα.αυτο με το ζωο που ειπες μ το ειπε και αυτη η κοπελα οτι ετσι ειναι .οταν το σωμα νιο8ει καπιο κινδυνο κλπ.απλα εγω 8ελω να το ξεπερασω μονη εχω βρει οτι με κανει κ νιο8ω καλα.σκευτομαι οτι ζωγραφιζω με ενα πινελο(παλια ζωγραφιζα) και με τις πρωτες πινελιες ολα φευγουν απο πανω μου.
πυστευω οτι με πιραξε κ αυτο π επα8ε η μανα μ τις προαλες μεσα στα μεσανυκτα π επα8ε αναροφιση κ παραλιγο να μινει και την επομενη μια βομβα π βαλανε στης κολιτης μ το αυτοκινητο.απο τον φοβο μ ειχα πιδιξει στο ταβανι τοτε ολα αυτα και τα ρεντουκτιλ η απωλεια βαρους ο χρονιος πονος μεσα μου π εδιοξα τον πατερα του παιδιου μου ολα αυτα μ βγικαν με κρισεις πανικου αλλα πολλες φορες πιεζω τον εαυτο μου να κλαψω και μ περναει και με αυτον τον τροπο .τα κιλα μ δεν με νιαζουυν κα8ολου εχω χασει σχεδον τα περισσοτερα και ειμαι οπως πριν σχεδον .

----------


## alalumaki

Γλυκειά μου, στεναχωριέμαι πολύ για σένα.... εύχομαι να βρεις όλη τη δύναμη του κόσμου και να σου φύγουν οι κακές σκέψεις.... Κοίτα μπροστά και όχι πίσω... ότι έγινε έγινε, κάθε εμπόδιο για καλό δεν λέμε.... Εχω μιά φίλη που περνάει κάτι παρόμοιο με σένα και παθαίνει κρίσεις και μου λεέι ότι όταν μου μιλάει στο τηλέφωνο χαλαρώνει και της περνάει, μίλα με κάποιον φίλο και βγάλτα από μέσα σου, μπορεί να βοηθήσει. Σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα να βρεις ξανά και γρήγορα τον ευατό σου......

----------


## hopa

γουρουνακι ολα θα πανε καλα,ακουγεται τυπικο αλλα το λεω μεσα απ΄την καρδια μου.Εισαι πολυ καλος πολεμιστης,θα κλεισουν τα τραυματα και θα συνεχισεις ακαθεκτη.Απλα περνας μια περιοδο μεγαλου στρες και γω οταν τα παθανα αυτα νομισα πως δεν θα γινω ποτε καλα και οτι κανεις δεν με καταλαβαινει.Περασαν ομως τα αφησα πισω μου και παμε παρακατω.Ετσι θα γινει γλυκαι μου ,να μην ανησυχεις χαλαρωσε,ηρεμησε και αστο να φυγει απο πνω σου..ετσι απλα..φιλακια.

----------


## gourounaki_ed

sas euxarhsto poli oles pantos den skeutome kaka pragmata apla nio8o perierga/mexri tora eimai kala pados to apogeuma me pianei ligo auto to pragma kai exo atoma k milao k mou pernaei.shmera gia paradeigma eimoun olh mera ekso gia douleies k eimoun mia xara to mesa me skotonei emena.:)

----------


## gourounaki28

mou perase piadia prosorina alla euxome kai oristika.........:)

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μπράβο,γουρουνάκι! Μην παραμελείς,ωστόσο,τον εαυτό σου...
Ό,τι βγήκε στην επιφάνεια,μην το προσπεράσεις αβίαστα...
Καλή σου δύναμη! Φιλάκια πολλά!

----------


## alex1970

απλα μην πηγαινεις απο δαση που κυκλοφορουν αρκουδες για καποιο χρονικο διαστημα , ετσι και αλλιως καλοκαιρι ειναι εμπρος για καμια παραλια (προσοχη στις τσουχτρες )

----------


## alalumaki

χαίρομαι που σου πέρασε, να προσέχεις τώρα, χαλαρά και χωρίς άγχος.......

----------


## NADINE_ed

Εγώ αναφερόμουν στις ειδοποιήσεις του οργανισμού σου για την πίεση,που υφίσταται...
Αυτές μην προσπεράσεις,γιατί,φοβάμαι ,θα τις ξαναβρείς μπροστά σου κι ίσως και σε εντονότερο βαθμό...
Όσο για αρκούδες,τσούχτρες και λοιπά απειλητικά είδη του ζωικού βασιλείου
(θα συμπεριλάβω και τους άντρες) θα συμφωνήσω με τον προλαλήσαντα...ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!

----------


## gourounaki_ed

nadine ksero akribos ti me kanei na skeutome disaresta k ti me anxonei k to polemaw me 8aros k xoris na tromokratoume kai den nomizo na me ksanapiasei tetio edona giati ksero ton eayto ou kala kai den afino tpt sto iposonidito na kribete ta afino ligo ligo na erxode sthn epiafania.etsi k alios den einai sobara kai genika eixa kala paidika xronia ta eixa ola agaph apo goneis apo siggeneis simparastash ta pada eixa.me zileuan kioles poles kopepes k akoma me zileuoun p ola ektos ton xorismo m mou pane roloi.o monos edonos ponos psixikos p eniosa einai o xorismos m alla to sizhtaw me filous kai paradexome oti ton agapousa poli k oti me ponese p ton xorisa kai paradexoe oti ton proto kero koimomoun aggalia me ta rouxa tou epeidh m elipe.den exo afisei pola sto iposinidito m eimai poli anoiktos xaraktiras k ta sizhtaw me opion empisteuome k m pernaei.euxome na mhn me ksanapiasoun panikoi alla akoma k na me [ppiasoun 8a to adimetopiso psixrema kserontas pleon ti exo exodas diladi epignosh to ti m sinbenei ekeinh thn ora.filakia sas euxaristo olous ektos ton alex p 8a tou ths brekso sto telos.:P:P:P

----------


## NADINE_ed

Χαίρομαι,γουρουνάκι μου γλυκό!
Ένας χωρισμός χρειάζεται τον χρόνο του 
για ν'αναληφθεί στον παράδεισο του...
Το περνάω κι εγώ και σε καταλαβαίνω...
Θα έρθει κι αυτό,όπως κι όλα τ'άλλα...
Φιλάκια πολλά!

----------


## alex1970

παντος εγω εχω ενα πονοδοντο γ..σε τα ,εχω χαπακοθει και με βλεπω για οδοντιατρο αυριο (αχ δεν αντεχω τους οδοντιατρους ).ποναωωω!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

ʼλεξ, το δόντι σου πονάει...ή το δοντάκι σου;
Όπως και να'χει, περαστικά!

----------


## alex1970

το δοντι μου και αυριο τελικα θα ξεκινησει η θεραπεια για 2 μερα χαπακομμενος .σημερα εχασα το ραντεβου γιατι ειχα κοσμο . εδω και 2,5 μερες ποναω μολις φυγει η δραση του φαρμακου. εχω νευρα δεν κοιμαμαι καλα και δεν μπορω να φαω (τουλαχιστον κανω διαιτα ) η διαιτα του οδοντιατρου .ελπιζω η οδοντιατρος μου να μην εχει ανακαλυψει το φορουμ αυτο για θα με ξεσκισει με τις κακιες που λεω
ΥΣ. αμαν τωρα ειδα ποιος με καταραστηκε (γουρουνακι) , τουλαχιστον μπορει να πονεσει κατι αλλο εκτος απο το δοντι :)

----------


## hopa

σαν τι να σε πονεσει δηλαδη ρε αλεξ?
μας το εξηγεις?

----------


## alex1970

πχ το ποδι μου

----------


## gourounaki28

paidakia eimai telia den me ksanapiase panikos kai aposxolo sinexia to mialo m me kati gia na mhn me pianoun alla kai na me piasoun den fobame pia .shmera exo pano m apo xtes ena hholder p metraei tous palous gia na doume giati eixa k taxipalmies euxome na mhn exo problima .alex apo tin kakia sou se ponaei to dodaki sou (xixixi).

----------


## alex1970

αμαν να φτασει 7.30 το απογευμα να παω στην οδοντιατρο εχω φρικαρει ,θα παρω το συκωτι στα χερια σε λιγο απο τα φαρμακα.εχετε δοκιμασει το φαρμακο πονοδοντιξ ?καταπληκτικα αποτελεσμα θα ελεγα οσο αναφορα την απωλεια βαρους.ξερω λεω μαλ... ,αλλα οταν δεν ειμαι στα καλα μου με πιανει η χαζομαρα για να το διασκεδασω.σε νεαρα ατομα οπως εσυ ,συμβαινουν ταχυπαλμιες οι οποιες δεν εχουν να κανουν με καποια δυσλειτουργια της καρδιας ,αλλα εχουν συναισθηματικα αιτια . δεν χαλαει τοσο ευκολα η καρδια εχει μερικα χρονια εγγυηση απ το εργοστασιο

----------


## alalumaki

καλή επιτυχία με το δοντάκι σου άλεξ, και ΟΚ μη κάνεις σαν μικρό αγοράκι ένα δοντάκι είναι, το πολύ πολύ να στο βγάλει χωρίς αναισθησία ή να στο απονευρώση και να μην έχει αναισθητικό, αλλά ΟΚ κούλαρε......μη σε πιάσει και πανικός....

Περαστικούλιααααααα..........

----------


## gourounaki28

to poli poli na pa8ei taxipalmia xixiixiixxiix.paidia ekana to holder k eimai mia xara den exo problima sthn xrisi mou kardoula.kale pos ta leo e?:))

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μπράβο,γουρουνάκι!Πολύ ευχάριστα νέα! Τώρα κοίτα να την προσέχεις!Από κάθε άποψη...

----------


## gourounaki28

prosexo ipervolika kiolas.k prota prosexa den ekana kati eskemena na blapso ton eauto m giati exo kai paidaki p me xriazete kai mou aresei genika h zoh eimai skliro karidi den eimai atomo p to bazei kato eukola.eksalou mporei na perasa oti perasa omos exo pola pou alles kopeles den exoun sthn hlikia mou....pisteuo oti fteei k oti kano sex mia fora ton xrono teleutea pisteuo.apla den etixe kai me tis sxeseis p ekana apo tote p xorisa me tous 2 mono ekana sex

----------


## alalumaki

Καλά γουρουνίτσα τι έγινε ο φίλος σου, δεν είχες ένα φίλο τώρα τελευταία?

----------


## gourounaki28

nai xorisame giati den eixa poli dia8esh gia sex ti na kana me to zori?autos h8ele ka8e mera apo 3-4 fpres!:(
nomizo sigekrimena den eixa oreksh mazi tou .

----------


## hopa

μαλιστα...κι οταν βλεπει καποιος τον τιτλο λεει''κρισεις πανικου'' χαχαχα ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε δεν πατε καλα ειστε απιστευτες....

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

βασικά στραβώνεται λίγο γιατί μια ψιλοκρίση τον πιάνει με την ΚΡΗΣΗ πανικού.

Γουρουνάκι φιλικά το λέω και κάνω πλακίτσα.ʼλλαξε αν θες το Κρήσεις και κάντο κρίσεις! :):)

Καλή δύναμη και καλό σεξοβόλι.

----------


## gourounaki28

> _Originally posted by Kleanthis_
> βασικά στραβώνεται λίγο γιατί μια ψιλοκρίση τον πιάνει με την ΚΡΗΣΗ πανικού.
> 
> Γουρουνάκι φιλικά το λέω και κάνω πλακίτσα.ʼλλαξε αν θες το Κρήσεις και κάντο κρίσεις! :):)
> 
> Καλή δύναμη και καλό σεξοβόλι.


seuxarusto klean8h mou alla den exei sxesh auto p leo.apla leo mhpos fteei k auto giati enas an8rwpos an den exei ka8olou sexoualikh zoh den einai k edelos fisiologiko

----------


## NADINE_ed

Κλεό,δεν το'πιασες...Όταν η κρίση είναι τόσο έντονη,που παθαίνει κρίση,
κρίση στο τετράγωνο,δηλαδή,καθίστατα ι..."κρήση"! Αλλοτριώνεται ΚΑΙ αυτή!

ΣΕΞ,σεξοβόλι και τα συναφή...ΨΥΧΡΑΙΜΙΑ!!!...πού να πιάσουν και οι ζέστες για τα καλά!

----------


## gourounaki28

mipos me exete parei so psilo paidia?an sas fenete fysiologiko na mhn kanete ka8olou sex ti na po?ego pisteuo oti fteei se mena sigekrmena kai auto to oti kano spania erota.

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Kανείς δε σε έχει πάρει στο ψιλό.Εγώ σχολίασα το ορθογραφικό λάθος που αν θες το διορθώνεις για να φαίνεται πιο ωραία και σωστά ο τίτλος.

Το γεγονός ότι μας συμβαίνει μια σειρά γεγονότων ή ότι βρισκόμαστε σε μια κατάσταση, μας επηρεάζει και στη σεξουαλική μας ζωή.

Νόμίζω είναι τόσο λογικό να μην νιώθεις ενεργός σε αυτό τον τομέα ή να δίνεις χρόνο στον εαυτό σου.Η έκθεση του σώματος σου και πολύ περισσότερο της ψυχής σου είναι κάτι παραπάνω από μια απλή διαδικάσία - ειδικά για άτομα σαν εμάς - και αυτό σίγουρα είναι προϋπόθεση για να κάνεις έρωτα.

Και ναι δεν είσαι φαντάζομαι, η μόνη που έχεις καιρό να συνευρεθείς.ΦΑντάζομαι πολλά άτομα γύρω σου, αλλά κι εδώ. :)

----------


## NADINE_ed

Παρούσα!Με φώναξε κανείς;

----------


## gourounaki28

klean8h malon exeis dikio.den exo ka8olou dia8esh gia erotes pia kai eimai k nea akoma re gmt.einai poli simadiko gia mena auto to komati na einai energo k oxi poe8ameno.ti gunaika eimai an den exo oreksh gia sex?:(

----------


## gourounaki28

kai me problimatizei k kati allo.den m emeine kamia apolaush ektos na pezo me ton gio m pou einai ta pada gia mena alla den ksero nio8o ena psilokeno mesa m.pao se kafeteria den pino pota me pirazoune,den pino kafe me peirazei sta neyra,den kapnizo to ekopsa,den kano sex den exo dia8esh,dld ti na kano pia den m emeine kamia apolaush gia ton eayto m mono to faghto pou to agapao kai to miso sinxronos.eidika otan pigen gia kafe den ksero ti na kano k ti na po an den kano tsigaro.san agalma es8anome.alla mhn nomizete oti to bazo kato giati den to bazo me tpt kato 8a prospa8o k 8a elpizo gia kati kalitero.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by gourounaki28_
> mipos me exete parei so psilo paidia?an sas fenete fysiologiko na mhn kanete ka8olou sex ti na po?ego pisteuo oti fteei se mena sigekrmena kai auto to oti kano spania erota.


βρε γουρουνακι, δεν καταλαβαινω αυτη την αποσπασματικη σου ανησυχια για το σεξ...
το ρωτας σαν να ρωτας αν ειναι αφυσικο να μη πινεις νερο επι 10 μερες...
το σεξ δεν ειναι απλα μια φυσικη αναγκη σαν την πεινα και την διψα, ειναι αυτο που μας ενωνει με τους ανθωπους που μας συγκινουν....
γιατι δεν ρωτας αν ειναι φυσικο η αφυσικο να μην εισαι ερωτευμενη και ρωτας ειδικα για το σεξ?
ειναι τοσο φυσικο η αφυσικο, οσο κι αυτο.

ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και ειναι φυσικο να μην εχεις βρει τον ανθρωπο που θα σε συγκινησει ωστε να μοιραστεις πραγματα μαζι του και να εισαι χαρουμενη γι αυτο (ΕΝΑ απο αυτα και οχι το μοναδικο ειναι και το σεξ)
οπως ειναι φυσικο να μην εισαι ετοιμη συναισθηματικα για κατι τετοιο...μπορει να σου λειπει, μπορει να νοιωθεις κενο, αλλα ισως δεν εχεις ξεπερασει προηγουμενες καταστασεις και θεματα, δεν νοιωθεις ετοιμη να πας παρακατω....

με ολα αυτα παει πακετο το σεξ, και δεν ισχυει το ερωτημα "μηπως δεν ειμαι νορμαλ γυναικα αφου δεν εχω διαθεση για σεξ?"....

(και γραφε ελληνικα επιτελους!!!!!)

----------


## gourounaki28

den grafo ellhnika kai exo ekshghsei ton logo exo kai paidi p kinhgao sinexos ta ellinika m pernoun poli xrono kai protimo na mhn katalabenete para na pa8ei tpt o gios m pou einai se hlikia p den katalabenei k xristo.sorry .....
den leo mono gia to sex apla den mporw na eroteyto pleon kai exo pola alla pou prepei n a kano p einai k simadika poli.
shmera k x8es pali nio8o poli nista kai komares ti 8a ginei me mena pia ?opote eimai mesa sto spiti ginomai xalia den adexo mesa me pianei den ksero k go ti.ti nistes einai aytes den mporo na katalabo....
kai opws anafera parapano den me provlimatizei mono o erotas k to sex opos eides eipa k gia kafe kai tsigara k oti den m mine kamia apolaush!!!filakia!!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

μα τι λες παιδι μου???
απο ποτε τα ελληνικα θελουν πιο πολυ χρονο απο τα αθλια γκρικλις?γκρικλις εγραφες στο σχολειο???
κι απο που κι ως που κινδυνευει η υγεια του παιδιου αν γραφεις ελληνικα?????
μηπως υπερβαλλεις?
για ξανασκεψου το...

δεν μπορεις να ερωτευτεις ΤΩΡΑ, οχι δεν μπορεις να ερωτευτεις ΠΙΑ...
οταν ηρεμησεις ψυχικα απο οσα σε εχουν αναστατωσει, θα μπορεις μια χαρα να ερωτευτεις,κι οταν ΤΟΤΕ γνωρισεις εναν ενδιαφεροντα ανδρα, να δεις πως θα ερωτευτεις...
οσο για την βαρεμαρα και τις απολαυσεις, δεν ειναι μονο τα ποτα τα τσιγαρα και το φαγητο απολαυσεις....
δεν υπαρχουν αλλα πραγματα που απολαμβανεις?
οι βολτες, το σινεμα,το διαβασμα, οι εκδρομες, οι συζητησεις με καλους φιλους, δεν ξερω τι...ψαξε να βαλεις στην ζωη σου ενδιαφερουσες ασχολιες και θα νοιωθεις λιγοτερο κενη...

----------


## gourounaki28

8eloun erissotero xrono giati exoun perissotera gramata kai perissoteros xronon na dior8ono ta or8ografika la8h.kai mexri na ta kano ola auta 8a prepei na exo kai ton nou m ston gio m einai poli zoirooulhs.an den sas aresoun mhn diabazete ta post m k mhn apadate an san kourazoun.den sas ebaala me to zori kian o nikos 8elei mporei na me diagrapsei kanena provlima......
kai pio poli endiaferon eixa otan anaba k apolambana ena tsigaro apo cinema klp.exies dikio dnen eimai ethmh malon gia erwtes,8a eimnai pote ethmh?

----------


## hopa

γουρουνακι μου γλυκο να μην ανησυχεις,ολα θα ρθουν.Ηρεμησε οσο μπορεις γιατι καταλαβαινω απο τα ποστ σου οτι εχεις καιρο που εισαι πιεσμενη.Καταλαβαινω οτι τα λογια μου ισως να μην περνανε μεσα σου,και γω ετσι ειμαι οταν δεν νιωθω καλα ,απελπιζομαι και νομιζω πως τιποτα καλο δεν θα συμβει ξανα.Εγω εσενα δεν σε φοβαμαι εισαι αγωνιστρια και το εχεις αποδειξει.Οσο για τον ερωτα ..το καλο πραγμα αργει..μακαρι να αργησει και να ειναι αυτος που εχεις ονειρευτει και ακομη καλυτερος. φιλακια πολλα.

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

> _Originally posted by gourounaki28_
> 8eloun erissotero xrono giati exoun perissotera gramata kai perissoteros xronon na dior8ono ta or8ografika la8h.kai mexri na ta kano ola auta 8a prepei na exo kai ton nou m ston gio m einai poli zoirooulhs.an den sas aresoun mhn diabazete ta post m k mhn apadate an san kourazoun.den sas ebaala me to zori kian o nikos 8elei mporei na me diagrapsei kanena provlima......
> kai pio poli endiaferon eixa otan anaba k apolambana ena tsigaro apo cinema klp.exies dikio dnen eimai ethmh malon gia erwtes,8a eimnai pote ethmh?


Ο αρνητισμός που "βγάζεις" δείχνει άνθρωπο πιεσμένο και μπουχτισμένο.Εμείς αν λέμε κάτι σχετικά με τα γράμματα, είναι για να μπορούμε να διαβάζουμε καλύτερα αυτά που γράφεις,άρα και για να συζητάμε πιο εύκολα.

Κάνε μια λίστα με αυτά που σ' ενδιαφέρουν να κάνεις.Αν το φόρουμ είναι τελευταίο στη λίστα τότε απλά μην μπαίνεις.Όσο μπαίνεις όμως καλό θα ήταν να έγραφες μ' ελληνικά.Γέροι άνθρωποι είμαστε.Μη στραβωθούμε. :):)

( Φαντάζομαι η ερώτηση σου περί έρωτος είναι ρητορική, έτσι; ) 

Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## gourounaki_ed

καλα βρ ε κλεαν8η μην με δειρεις :)
χ8ε ολη μερα ειμουν μεσα σπιτι και ενιο8α απεσια πγενε να με πιασει παλι αυτο το πραγμα.οσο ειαι εξω ειμαι μια χαρα.και αυτη νυστα δεν παλευετε πια.χοπα οτι μ λες εχει μεγαλη αξια οπω ς κ ολλων σας και εχετε δικιο.σαςαγαπαω πολυ¨"<@

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Γλυκιά μ δε δέρνω εγώ,μόνο με δέρνουν. :) χιχιχι...

Καλή δύναμη και υπομονή με τα ελληνικά! :) :) :)

----------


## gourounaki_ed

xiiixi

----------


## hopa

κι ακομα τιποτα δεν ειδες απο ξυλο κλεανθη....αρχες αυγουστου θα δεις . . . .

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Φταίω εγώ τώρα αν πάθω μια ψιλοΚΡΙΣΗ πανικού; :) :)

Χμμμμ γιατί νιώθω πως δε θα φύγω αλώβητος από την Αυγουστιάτικη εκδρομή μου άραγε;

----------


## hopa

επεσες μεσα....σωστα νιωθεις.. μακια του

----------


## gourounaki_ed

kala pedi a x8es me iase pali kis panikou poli pio dunat k ysxirh .4 ores ipefera,pe8ana,aganaktisa na sinel8o kai shmera eimai psiloxalia.re paidia iparxei kanenas psixoloos me logo8erapeia k xoris leuta na milisoume?akousa oti iparxoun tetioi alla edo krhth den kseo,exo apelpistei mazi k oi goneis m pou ipoferoun mazi mou.

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Νομίζω πως στα δημόσια νοσοκομεία λειτουργούν κάποιες δομές ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης υπό την αρωγή του κράτους.Έκανα μια πολλή πρόχειρη αναζήτηση και ίσως στο τηλέφωνο 801-11-232323 ή στη σελίδα http://www.hc-crete.gr βρεις κάτι που σε βοηθήσει.


Γενικά μπορείς ν' αποταθείς στα νοσοκομεία για περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα στο ελάχιστο.

----------


## alalumaki

Μήπως μπορεί να μου κάποιος τα συμπτώματα που έχεις όταν σε πιάνει κρίση πανικού. Γιατί εμένα με πιάνουν διάφορα που δεν ξέρω τι είναι και δεν τους δίνω και σημασία. Οχι ότι θα τους δώσω αλλά να ξέρω τουλάχιστον αν έχουν ονοματεπώνυμο.....

----------


## alalumaki

Τι είναι η κρίση Πανικού
Ο πανικός, το έντονο δηλαδή άγχος που εισβάλλει ξαφνικά και κλιμακώνεται πολύ γρήγορα, συνοδεύεται από μια πληθώρα συμπτωμάτων τόσο σωματικών όσο και ψυχολογικών που συνιστούν τη λεγόμενη κρίση πανικού. Συνηθισμένα σωματικά συμπτώματα αποτελούν τα εξής:

1. Δύσπνοια (σα να μην φτάνει ο αέρας για αναπνοή, που οδηγεί σε γρήγορη και επιπόλαιη αναπνοή)
2. Ταχυκαρδία και αίσθημα παλμών (καταλαβαίνει δηλαδή κανείς και αισθάνεται την καρδιά του να χτυπά)
3. Ζάλη
4. Αίσθημα αστάθειας και έλλειψης ισορροπίας
5. Αίσθημα βάρους στο στέρνο (σα να τον πλακώνει κάτι)
6. Μούδιασμα και μυρμηκιάσεις σε όλο το σώμα
7. Εξάψεις και ιδρώτες στα άκρα
8. Ναυτία και ανακατωσούρα στο στομάχι
9. Μυϊκή τάση και σφίξιμο
10. Τάση λιποθυμίας

Συνηθισμένα ψυχολογικά συμπτώματα είναι τα εξής:

1. Αδυναμία προσοχής και συγκέντρωσης
2. Φόβος ότι μπορεί να πάθει κάτι σημαντικό η υγεία του (π.χ. έμφραγμα, εγκεφαλικό κ.λ.π.)
3. Φόβος ότι το άτομο θα χάσει τον έλεγχο
4. Φόβος ότι μπορεί να 'τρελαθεί'

----------


## alalumaki

Λοιπόν κάτι βρήκα, εγώ από τα παραπάνω έχω αρκετά συχνά τους αριθμούς 1, 3, 4, 8, 10 από τον πρώτο πίνακα, και από τον δεύτερο ίσως τον αριθμό 1, ο οποίος όμως πρέπει να είναι το αποτέλεσμα των προηγούμενων... Αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν έχω κρίση πανικού γιατί δεν νοιώθω να με απειλή καμία αρκούδα, μήπως πέφτει απλώς η πιεσή μου? Οι κρίσεις ιλίγγου πάλι ξέρει κανείς τα συμπτώματα τους?

----------


## gourounaki28

alalumaki sthn arxh kai mena htan elafria meta eftasan sto aproxorito/stamata ta farmaka prin einai arga auta ftene.ego pira kati anxollitika m grapse psixiatros p efimereue seroxat legode alla den me poliepiasan.20 ores m krathse o panikos .htan oi pio diskoles ores tis zois m.nomiza oti 8a trela8o.euxome shmera na mhn me piasei pali den 8a to adexo 8a pao se kanena psixiatrio n mou kanoun hremistikh enesh .

----------


## gourounaki28

a parepiptodos katebika apo thn taleporia 75 kilaa to mono kalo.foobame poli :(paidia ta seroxat einai kala /den psteuo na me apoblakonoun na mhn mporo na odigiso exo k paidi naa frodiso.prokaloun eksarthsh?einai treloxapa p pernoun oi treloi ?thx

----------


## gourounaki28

alalumaki ola auta einai h arxh krishs panikou kai sthn sinexia 8a ginoun pio edona apla sto leo na to ksereis k stamata ta reductil amesos!kai mhn skeytese oti 8a se piasei panikos to xerotereueis

----------


## alex1970

θελει προσοχη η οδηγηση, αν αιστανθεις χειροτερα μετα απο την ληψη πηγαινε στο γιατρο και πεστου (το χειροτερα κολλαει στο ψυχολογικο τομεα).οχι αλκοολ γιατι .... χε χε .
οχι αποτομο κοψιμο στα χαπια .προφανος μπορει να σου ανοιξει και λιγο την ωρεξη ,ή θα θες γλυκο (αυξανει την εκκριση σεροτονινης που μας κανει να νιωθουμε ομορφα,
και κατι ασχετο οσο αναφορα το θεμα της σοκολατας που αυξανει την εκκριση σεροτονινης επεισης και λενε οτι ειναι ενας διατροφικος οργασμος για την γυναικα.σε αυτο υπαρχει λιγο δικαιο γιατι τα λιπαρα της σοκολατας ειναι παρομοια με αυτα των καναβοειδων,στην υγεια μας λοιπον χι χι χι

----------


## gourounaki28

a giauto x8es p efaga 2 fores koukouroukou eniosa kalitera e?oso gia poto den epina ppote kai sthn odhghsh pao san xelona.nomizo einai kala telika ta xapia auta eimai kapos kalitera

----------


## gourounaki28

alalumaki pou xa8ikes?euxome na eisai kala vre.ego paleuo na sinel8o .mporei na exo k 8irohdh :)

----------


## alalumaki

Δεν ξέρω αν φταίνε τα χάπια γιατί νομίζω ότι δεν έχει αναφερθεί πουθενά ότι προκαλούν κρίσεις πανικού, δεν είμαι σίγουρη, όμως θα το ψάξω. Τώρα χθες είχα πολλές ζαλάδες δεν πήρα το χάπι, μπορεί να είναι και από τη ζέστη ή τη δίαιτα γιατί έχω και χαμηλή πίεση. Και 2-3 φορές είχα έναν πολύ ελαφρύ πόνο στο στήθος στιγμιαία όμως. 

Αλεξ, γιατί όχι απότομο κόψιμο των χαπιών λόγω όρεξης ή έχει και άλλες παρενέργειες....

----------


## gourounaki28

alalumaki sou euxome olopsixa na mhn pa8eis ta idia me mena.den ksero ti fteei to anxos mou o 8irohdhs mou ta reductil kai katalaksa na pernw anxolitika.alla an me boi8isoun 8a ta sinexiso oso prepei.kai eklisa epishs radeuou me "psixiatro" (pote den pisteua oti 8a kataliksw na trexo se trelogiatro) gia na mou kanonizei tis doseis.
pados prokeimwnou an sernome kai na ipofero toso apesia me tous panikous proteimo na perno anxolitika den einai treloxapa eksalou kai den akouw fones oute pares8iseis exo opws oi trezoi.auta!shmera eimai kapos kalitera.

----------


## gourounaki28

hopa pou xa8ikes?esy kaneis 8erapia gia tous panikous?emena m grapsane ta seroxat.
alex o 8iroidhs prokalei kriseis panikou esy ksereis????

----------


## eatdis-admin

1. Η κρίση πανικού είναι υπερδοσολογία άγχους. Αφορά τον τρόπο που σκεφτόμαστε και ερμηνεύουμε την πραγματικότητα. Ουδεμία σχέση έχει με τα φάρμακα.

2. gourounaki28, να χαρείς με τα greeklish. Είναι ο μοναδικός κανόνας που υπάρχει σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Κανείς δε θα σε κρίνει για τα ελληνικά σου, για την ορθογραφία ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Φρόντισε το σε παρακαλώ.

----------


## gourounaki28

οκ αγαπουλη μου συγνωμη.

----------


## hopa

γουρουνακι μου εγω δεν πηρα ποτε φαρμακα για τις κρισεις πανικου.ειχα παει σε νευρολογο μου ειχε δωσει αντικαταθλιπτικα και κατι αλλα ηρεμηστικα αλλα δεν τα πηρα ποτε.οσο καιρο παθαινα κρισεις νομιζα πως θα ειμαι ετσι σ'ολη μου την ζωη,κι οσοσ πιο πολυ το σκεφτομουν τοσο συχνοτερα μ'επιανε.Τωρα εδω και 2 χρονια δεν μ'εχει ξαναπιασει αλλα το ξεπερασα μονη μου γιατι οβο,ουν να μην εξαρτηθω απο τα χαπια και δεν ηθελα να τα παιρνω.

----------


## gourounaki28

αυτα λεει δεν προκαλουν εξαρτηση.εμενα ηταν σε οξεια φαση οι τελευταιοι 2 πανικοι

----------


## gourounaki28

pados nio8w kalitera pernotas ta

----------


## hopa

εγω φοβομουν την ψυχολογικη εξαρτηση απο τα χαπια
.Να τα παιρνεις αφου σε βοηθανε,θα δεις θα σου φυγει χωρις να το καταλαβεις ξαφνικα οπως ηρθε.ειμαι σιγουρη γι'αυτο που σου λεω.φιλακια και κοιτα να εισαι ηρεμη με καθε τρπο,ειναι το πρωτο βημα για ολες τις νικες στην ζωη μας.

----------


## gourounaki28

σευχαρηστω πολυ επισης

----------


## alalumaki

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> 1. Η κρίση πανικού είναι υπερδοσολογία άγχους. Αφορά τον τρόπο που σκεφτόμαστε και ερμηνεύουμε την πραγματικότητα. Ουδεμία σχέση έχει με τα φάρμακα.


Νίκο όταν εννοείς τα φάρμακα εννοείς τα reductil?

----------


## alalumaki

gourounaki πως τα κατάφερες έτσι και έχεις πάθει τόσα πράγματα!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Ολα είναι μέσα στο μυαλό μας........... προσπάθησε τα ξεκολλήσεις απ' αυτή την κατάσταση, δεν ξέρω για τα χάπια που παίρνεις και δεν έχω πάρει ποτέ, τώρα αν στο λέει ο γιατρός ΟΚ. Αλλά σε θέματα ψυχής και μυαλού πρώτα απ΄όλα πρέπει εμείς οι ίδιοι να θέλουμε να βοηθήσουμε τον εαυτό μας. Πρέπει να συνέλθεις, που είναι το κοριτσάκι που γνώρισα στην αρχή που ήταν όλο αποφασιστικότητα !!!!!!!

----------


## gourounaki28

edo einai den xa8ike apla to pianoun kriseis kamia fora giati kai oi pio dunatoi kamia fora ligizoun

----------


## alex1970

θα αποφασισουν πλεον καποτε οι δυνατοι και δυνατες να γραψουν στα ελληνικα χε χε

----------


## gourounaki28

αλεξ οκ αλλα μην με κοροιδευεται για τα λα8η δεν ειμαι δα και επιστημονας

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Δε σε κοροϊδεύκει κανείς.Κι εμείς δεν είμαστε αλάνθαστοι άλλωστε.Εδώ έχουμε άλλα προβλήματα να λύσουμε στην ορθογραφία θα κολλήσουμε; :) :) :)

----------


## alex1970

γιατι εγω δεν κανω ορθογραφικα τι νομιζεις ,ασε που μας την λενε κιολας χεχε

----------


## femalethess

Η πρώτη κρίση πανικού που είχα ήταν στα 7 μου. Μου παρουσιάστηκε ξανά στα 26. μου κράτησε 2 χρόνια. Ένιωθα την καρδιά μου έτοιμη να σπάσει από τους παλμούς, τα πνευμόνια μου σαν να είχα ένα τόνο πέτρα πάνω τους, δεν μπορούσα να πάρω αναπνοή, το οξυγόνο δε μου έφτανε, νόμιζα ότι πεθαίνω, έσταζα από ιδρώτα, ταχυπαλμίες, ζαλάδα, σφίξιμο στο λαιμό. Το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε είχα κάθε μέρα κρίσεις πανικού! Τις περισσότερες φορές δεν υπήρχε κάποιος συγκεκριμένος λόγος. 2 φορές πήγα στο νοσοκομείο γιατί ειλικρινά πίστευα ότι πέθαινα και φυσικά δεν μου βρήκαν τίποτα. Και τις δυο φορές μου έδωσαν ηρεμιστικά για να χαλαρώσω. Να πάρω ηρεμιστικά σε αυτήν την ηλικία ήταν κάτι που δεν ήθελα να κάνω. Έτσι έψαξα να δω τι παίζει με τον βελονισμό. Βρήκα μια πολύ καλή βελονίστρια και έκανα 12 επισκέψεις. Έχω ένα χρόνο που σταμάτησα τη θεραπεία και δεν είχα κανένα επεισόδιο από τότε! Πριν λίγο καιρό έχασα τον πατριό μου και είδαν πράγματα τα μάτια μου που δεν θα άντεχαν κι όμως ούτε καν τότε δεν είχα κρίση πανικού. Αν είσαι από Θεσσαλονίκη και σε ενδιαφέρει έχω να σου προτείνω μια πολύ καλή βελονίστρια. Επίσης υπάρχουν και πάρα πολλές σελίδες που εξηγούν τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό και πως μπορεί ο βελονισμός να το νικήσει!

----------


## gourounaki28

ειμαι απο ηρακελιο κρητης.εχω ακουσει κ για ομοιοπα8ητικη αλλα πυστευω οτι επειδη οι 2 τελευτεες κρισεις μου ηταν σε οξεια φαση για 2 μερες συνεχομενες με τα συμτοματασ π λες συν εμετους κ διαροιες οτι μονο τα φαρμακα 8α εμ βοη8ησουν..μακαρι να γινοταν αλιως.

----------


## hopa

κι ομως εγω με ομοιοπαθητικη ελυσα πολλα προβληματα τετοιας φυσεως,και οσο καλο ειδα απο εκει δεν ειδα πο πουθενα
ξανασκεψου το.Σου μιλαω απο εμπειρια,

----------


## alex1970

οχι ο θυρ δεν εχει σχεση καμια σχεση με τις κρισεις πανικου :)

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

kalhmera alex1970

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

:P

----------


## gourounaki28

ο ψυχολογος το πρωτο π μου ειπε να κανω ειναι να κοιταξω τον 8υρδ μου αλεξ.χοπα η ομοιοπα8ητικη ποιος ξερει ποσα λευτα 8ενε εκει ε?

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

εγω παντως στην αρχη που ειχα θυρωειδη χωρις να το γνωρισω νομιζα πως ειχα καταθλιπψη..
τπτ δεν με ευχαριστουσαι, βαριομουν να κανω το οτιδηποτε, ενοιωθα τυψεις που δενειχα την ορεξη να διαβασω για να τελειωσω την σχολη μου, τυψεις που δεν εχανα κιλα... 
και μαλιστα ο γιατρος οταν πηγα να με εξετασεις με ρωτησε και για ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα αν τα εχω..
απο τη μερα που ξεκινησα την αγωγη βεβαια ολα καλα.
τωρα μετα απο δυο χρονια τα σταματησα τα χαπια του θυρωειδη γιατι ο ιεξετασεις εδειξαν πως δεν εχω πλεον προβλημα.. απλα θα το παρακολουθω συχνα..

----------


## gourounaki28

οχι εγω δεν ειχα ποτε κατα8λιψη και ειμουβνν πολυ δυναμικη κ αισιοδοξη.

----------


## alex1970

αστον να λεει .αμα γινουμε και καταθλιπτικη λογο θυροειδη ζητω που καηκαμε (χμ εδω που τα λεμε εμενα με συμφερει κατι τετοιο )

----------


## gourounaki28

ρε αλεξ η κατα8λιψη με πιανει με τους πανικους μαζι δενε ιχα ποτε τετιο πραγμα.

----------

